# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  book

## mitz

i just read 'reasons to stay alive' by Matt haig - short, easy to read autobiographical about his own experience of depression if anyone is interested - not a depressing book either ironically, ha ha...

----------

OldMike (15-09-16),Paula (15-09-16),Suzi (15-09-16)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you for that recommendation- I haven't read it yet, but I'll add it to my to read list!

----------


## OldMike

Thanks Mitz will check it out.

----------

